# UAE Visa for Civil Partner



## danjones3578 (6 mo ago)

Hi. I am hoping to receive a job offer in Abu Dhabi later this year and would like to know if I can sponsor my partner for residency on a spouse visa, even though we are civil partners rather than married. Are civil partnerships recognised in the UAE for visa applications? Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Nope, you will need to get married in order to sponsor your partner. Civil partnerships aren't recognized in the Emirates.


----------

